# PPI DCX-730



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Ok, I just played with my PPI processor for a few hours and I must say this is one nice unit for the price...When I was finished, I still had a bit of noise floor though. I wll have to mess with it further hopefully tomorrow.

OK, lets get to the good stuff...Setting this thing up is pretty intuitive. 

The I/O routing works pretty well. You have to choose which input connects to each output so using 1,2 or 3 pairs of RCA's is possible. I was using 2 rca's from my HU and running the third directly to my sub amp. I am now running only 1 pair of RCA's because the front outs of my HU decided not to work today( but thats for another time)

The X-overs pretty easy to set up. They are very versatile and you can make changes pretty quickly. They are in 1 db increments, with 6,12,18 or 24 db slopes. 

The sensitivity and volume setting were a bit confusing at first, but after reading the manual and messing with it for a while I figured it out. Like I stated earlier, I still have a bit of a noise floor.

I have not messed with the delay or the eq yet, but they look easy to set up.

The manual wasn't the best out there. But I didn't really use it anyway.

I think for the discounted price this thing was worth it and then some....I will post more once I get to play with it some more.

Man...my system sounds so good right now...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> Man...my system sounds so good right now...


lol. That's good to hear.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Could you please explain how should one set input/output voltage and volume? I read the manual and it is a little confusing. I have Alpine with 4v outputs.

Thanks


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Mless5 - Sorry for not getting back to you sooner...But it seems your question was answered on another thread. I know it does seem a bit confusing at first.

Well I played with it some more and all I have to say is wow...I was messing with the delay and my system sounds so much better. I just used enough delay to adjust the speakers so they "line up" in a vertical axis, not to compensate for pld. 

I didn't notice too much of a difference when I delayed the tweeters, but when I delayed my midbass, it happened....talk about upfront bass! It really focused the sub freq. and made it sit somewhat center and on top of my dash. 

Is that typical of delay? Why would delaying the midbass focus the sub freq?

It's amazing how much can change with a little bit of tuning. It can really make or break a system.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> Is that typical of delay? Why would delaying the midbass focus the sub freq?


Because the perception of volume comes from the midbass frequencies and what you're hearing as subbass is actually midbass. Loud bass sounds lower than it really is.


----------

